# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Konu: Cemaat Cinayetleri

## bozok

*BEHZAT ü.’NİN üLDüRüLEN ALBAYI KİM*



26.04.2011 *12:26*

Star Tv’nin fenomen dizisi Behzat ü. Pazar günü yayınlanan bölümünde cemaat konusunu ele aldı. Cemaatin polis içindeki yapılanmasını anlatan bir emekli albay intihar süsü verilerek öldürüldü. üldürülen emekli albayın cemaat hakkında bilgi verdiği gazeteci de tutuklanıp cezaevine kondu. 

Emekli albayın ölümünü araştıran Behzat ü., cemaatçi polislerin baskısıyla karşılaştı. Baskının İstanbul’daki savcılar tarafından da yapıldığı dile getirildi. Ankara’daki savcı açıkça Behzat ü.’ye *“soruşturmayı bitirip intihar raporu vermezse, hapse atılacağını”* söyledi. 

Sonuçta Behzat ü. Geri adım attı. Bakalım önümüzdeki bölüm ne olacak?

Buna kuşkusuz Doğan Medya Grubu’nun CEO’su, eski polis İrfan şahin karar verecek! Senaryo cemaatçi polisler konusuna nokta koyarsa bunun sebebini de Odatv’de okuyabileceğinizi söyleyebiliriz. 

Bu arada…

Behzat ü.’deki emekli albay kimdi?

*Behzat ü.'de İmamın Ordusu'na gönderme VİDEOSU TIKLAYIN*


Emekli binbaşı İhsan Güven adını anımsıyor musunuz?

şarkıcı üelik’in yakınıydı.

Bir gün –güya evine giren hırsızlar tarafından- öldürüldü.

Emekli binbaşı İhsan Güven cemaatin hedefindeydi. üünkü biliyorsunuz ki, Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Savcısı Nuh Mete Yüksel’e cemaat hakkında açtığı davada en önemli belgeleri o vermişti. Ve bilindiği gibi, cemaat soruşturmasını yürüten Savcı Yüksel’in seks kaseti ortaya çıkarıldı. Kaset tüm üst düzey yargı mensuplarına ve Adalet Bakanı’na gönderildi.

Savcı Yüksel görevden alındı; düz savcı yapıldı!

Savcıya cemaat belgelerini veren emekli binbaşı İhsan Güven’de evinde ölü bulundu. 

Tarih 24 Kasım 2008.

Silivri’deki Ergenekon Davası duruşmasında Yazar Ergun Poyraz; İhsan Güven, cemaat hakkında ilk kitap “Köstebek”i yazan Necip Hablemitoğlu ve cemaatin finansörü kuyumcu Sadettin üetin’i cemaatin öldürdüğünü iddia etti.

Neyse, gerçek dünyanın suikastlerinden, cinayetlerinden hayal dünyasının senaryosuna gidelim. 

Bakalım önümüzdeki hafta Behzat ü.’de ne gibi sürprizler olacak.

NOT: Bahzat ü.’nin bu bölümünde hangi sahneler *“altın makas”*ın sansürüne uğradı acaba?


*Odatv.com*

----------

